
Show HN: Data wrangling – importing 300 datasets a quarter - Turukawa
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HQw8IBLUnL4
======
Turukawa
OP here. If anyone wants to see a more detailed user guide to our system, this
is it:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1OY_IoV81zmdNLXJteLIn4MeU...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1OY_IoV81zmdNLXJteLIn4MeUILpptIcS13AILk_gsa0/edit)

